# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > ارزیابی نرم افزار > خبر: هوش مصنوعی و خواندن پلاک خودرو

## golbafan

سلام دوستان
من باز هم با نرم افزاری جدید در زمینه هوش مصنوعی آمدم و اینبار برنامه تشخیص پلاک خودرو رو براتون نوشتم. در این دمو کافیست محدوده پلاک را مشخص کنید (در نسخه نهایی این کار لازم نیست) سپس شماره پلاک خوانده میشود...

فایل read me را هم مطالعه کنید.
لطفا نظرات و پیشنهادات یادتون نره

 :متفکر:  :متفکر:  یکی از قسمت های فایل rar در پست بعد است

----------


## golbafan

دانلود قسمت آخر:

----------


## golbafan

مثل اینکه باید این تاپیک رو حذف کنم؟؟

----------


## adinochestva

> مثل اینکه باید این تاپیک رو حذف کنم؟؟


انتظار نداشته باش با گذاشتن یک برنامه ( اونم بدون کد) کسی تشکر یا ... کنه !

----------


## golbafan

> انتظار نداشته باش با گذاشتن یک برنامه ( اونم بدون کد) کسی تشکر یا ... کنه !


اول سلام

دوست عزیز احتمالا میدونی که کد این برنامه ها (این نوع کد ها در هیچ جای عالم یافت نمیشن و فقط منحصر به شرکت های تولید کننده هستند ) حداقل 20 میلیون قیمت دارن چراکه کار هرکس نیست خرمن کوفتن...

در ثانی من نیاز به تشکر ندارم ولی میهواستم در ازای این 724 دانلود (تا الان) دوستان نظر بدن و در این مورد صحبت کنیم و اطلاعات کسب کنیم

----------


## Shinigami

سلام 
من به علت اینکه در زمینه سیستمهای نظارت تصویری به صورت حرفه ای فعالیت میکنم به این موضوع علاقه مند شدم.
نمونه این برنامه رو قبلا دیدم ولی متاسفانه open source نبود که من بتونم مطابق با پلاکهای ایران تغییرش بدم.
شما مقدار قابل توجهی از کار رو انجام دادی.
ولی متاسفانه برنامه شما یا حداقل نسخه demo به هیچ وجه کاربردی نیست.

برنامه هایی از این باب اگر این قابلیت ها را داشته باشند به نظر من خوب هستند:
1.قابلیت شناسایی پلاک در تصویر متحرک رسیده از دوربین.
2.ثبت بهترین فریم از فیلم که شناسایی پلاک در آن آسان باشد.
3.شناسایی و ثبت پلاک در دیتابیس.
4.تطبیق پلاک با دیتابیس موجود و اعلام هشدار در صورت ورود خودروی غریبه.
5.قابلیت ثبت ساعات ورود و خروج

----------


## joker

ماشالا توی ایران که یک مدل پلاک دیگه وجود نداره :)
پلاک ایران - شخصی - دولتی
پلام ماشینهای سنگین
پلاک لیزری ( خدا بخواد داره از دور خارج میشه )

این نرم افزار چه مدل پلاکی را دیتکت میکنه ؟
دوربینهایی که برای عکسبرداری نصب میشن چه مدلی باید باشن ؟ اگه پلاک دقیقا وسط ماشین نصب نشده باشه دتکت میکنه ؟ و......

پیوست « اگه مشکلات فوق را نداره ، من براش مشتری دارم  :قلب:

----------


## golbafan

سلام دوستان 
همونطور که دوستمون Shinigamiز  گفتند این دمو کاربردی نیست چون یک دمو است ولی در نسخه اصلی که هنوز تموم نشده این قابلیت ها در حال اضافه شدنه ولی متاسفانه الان فقط یک نوع پلاک رو میخونه ولی اضافه کردن انواع دیگر پلاک کار ساده ای است و فقط باید مکان اعداد  تعریف بشه.

در مورد مکان پلاک باید بگم که این برنامه پلاک را در هر جا باشه شناسایی میکنه (از روی شکلش)

----------


## Shinigami

به تلاشت ادامه بده دوست عزیز.
توقع نداریم sourceرو به ما بدی ولی منتظرم نسخه نهایی رو ببینم.

----------


## golbafan

نسحه نهایی برنامه را شروع کردم
همه قابلیت ها اضافه شد

اما هنوز کامل نیست ولی در روند پیشرفت قرار میگیرید دوستان

این فایل را در مکان نصب قبلی کپی کنید

----------


## golbafan

اینهم نسخه نهایی البته به صورت خام (یعنی آماده برای اضافه کردن امکانات نرم افزاری دیگر برای اهداف مختلف)
http://rapidshare.com/files/25558111...paip2final.rar

*هرکس مشتری پیدا کنه میتونه توی سود این کار شریک بشه*

----------


## golbafan

سلام

دوستمون joker یک سری عکس برای من فرستادند که برنامه من نمیتونست اونارو تشخیص بده

برای همین من یکمی الگوریتم رو بهینه کردم چرا که در روش قبلی اندازه کاندیدها تحلیل نمیشد ولی الان این مشکل رفع شده و علاوه بر این از بافر به جای آرایه ها استفاده کردم و سرعت پروسس را بیش از 10 برابر افزایش دادم...

----------


## joker

درست تشخیص میده ولی عدد اول را درست نمیتونه بخونه

در تصاویری که پلاک کاملا از روبرو نباشد ، خطاهای اندازه زیادی دارد ! ظاهرا درست نشده ها.

توی گوگل نمونه های با تلورانس بالا زیاد بدست میاد
http://images.google.com/images?hl=e...gbv=2&aq=f&oq=

----------


## golbafan

با سلام و تشکر از پیگیری شما دوستان عزیز

مشکلاتی اخیرا دیده شده...

کمری سفید:
پردازش تصویر مشکل ندارد ولی در نتیجه نهایی خواندن 2 و 3 باهم اشتباه میشود...
برای زمانی که عکس اعداد پلاک درست تشخیص داده میشه ولی عدد ها درست حدس زده نمیشه باید add را بزنید آنگاه اعدادی را که درست خوانده نشده را جایگزین P# در فیلد  class کنید و بقیه p ها رو پاک کنید (ctrl+del) سپس داده ها رو روی داده قبلی ذخیره کنید...
forget all را زده و سپس learn را بزنید تا آموزش شبکه تجدید شود 

لامبورگینی:
برای تصویر گالادروی زرد مشکل از کیفیت پایین تصویر است چراکه لبه های خوبی ایجاد نمیکند و با تغییر دوربین مشکل حل میشه

برای پلاک های خیلی کج باید سیستم انتخاب کاندید ها رو بررسی کنم

----------


## golbafan

سلام دوستان

مدتیه پیدام نیست چون رفته بودم مشهد

دارم تغییرات اساسی روی برنامه میدم و امیدوارم تمامی باگها رفع بشه

از پیگیریتون متشکرم

----------


## mmssoft

خوب چرا نرم افزارتون رو تو این بخش معرفی کردین؟ میتونستید اون رو تو بخش مربوط به هوش مصنوعی یا بخش زبان برنامه نویسیتون معرفی کنید.

----------


## golbafan

> خوب چرا نرم افزارتون رو تو این بخش معرفی کردین؟ میتونستید اون رو تو بخش مربوط به هوش مصنوعی یا بخش زبان برنامه نویسیتون معرفی کنید.


سلام دوست خوب

ابتدا همینکارو کرده بودم ولی مدیر سایت جاشو عوض کرد ((باور کن))

----------


## viper2009

> اول سلام
> 
> دوست عزیز احتمالا میدونی که کد این برنامه ها (این نوع کد ها در هیچ جای عالم یافت نمیشن و فقط منحصر به شرکت های تولید کننده هستند ) حداقل 20 میلیون قیمت دارن چراکه کار هرکس نیست خرمن کوفتن...
> 
> در ثانی من نیاز به تشکر ندارم ولی میهواستم در ازای این 24 دانلود (تا الان) دوستان نظر بدن و در این مورد صحبت کنیم و اطلاعات کسب کنیم


خیلی عالیه
ولی خطا زیاد داره.

----------


## r.ghost

دوست عزیز کاری که شما کردید جای قدر دانی داره 

بنده هم به پردازش تصویر و شبکه عصبی حسابی علامند هستم
حتی این رشته باعث شد از خدمت سربازی معاف بشم و ... :)

به نظر من بهتره اول روی الگوریتم صحبت کنیم تا نوع برنامه شما می خواید برنامتون تکمیل بشه پس لازمه ابتدا در مورد الگوریتم بحث بشه تا نقاط ضعف و قوتش بیرون بیاد و دوستان نظرشون رو در مورد الگوریتم اعلام کنن تا خروجی برنامه

بنده به شخصه هر روز این تاپیک رو مشاهده خواهم کرد با تشکر

----------


## golbafan

> دوست عزیز کاری که شما کردید جای قدر دانی داره 
> 
> بنده هم به پردازش تصویر و شبکه عصبی حسابی علامند هستم
> حتی این رشته باعث شد از خدمت سربازی معاف بشم


جان ما بگو چطوری معاف شدی ؟

----------


## arta.nasiri

سلام دوست عزیز

منم یه سوال دارم البته مربوط به برنامه ای که نوشتی نیست.
من از کجا میتونم هوش مصنوعی رو آغاز کنم؟ چه زبانی باید یاد بگیرم؟ چه کتابهایی رو باید بخونم؟ 

الان من ترم دوم کاردانی هستم میخوام از الان شروع کنم لطفا راهنمایی کنید

با تشکر

----------


## golbafan

> سلام دوست عزیز
>  منم یه سوال دارم البته مربوط به برنامه ای که نوشتی نیست.
> من از کجا میتونم هوش مصنوعی رو آغاز کنم؟ چه زبانی باید یاد بگیرم؟ چه کتابهایی رو باید بخونم؟ 
>  الان من ترم دوم کاردانی هستم میخوام از الان شروع کنم لطفا راهنمایی کنید
>  با تشکر


سلام دوست عزیز
درسته قبلا اینو پرسیدی ولی احساس کردم شاید جوابتو نگرفتی و جواب بهتری میخوای
اگر کتابایی رو که به شما قبلا توصیه شده بخونی تا حدودی هوش مصنوعی رو میفهمی ولی الزاما اونو نمیتونی بکار ببری...چون کسانی هم که اونا رو به تو معرفی کردن نتونستن از این بیشتر پیش برن...
"پس همیشه بپرس و خجالت نکش"

در ضمن پردازش تصویر خودش دنیاییه که نهایت نداره و داستانشم با هوش مصنوعی متفاوته.

برای بکار بردن این تکنیک ها باید تلاش کنی - اراده داشته باشی و شبها بی خوابی بکشی و در ضمن برو دنبال کتابهای لاتین و جدید. توی گوگل سرچ کنی چیزای خوبی گیرت میاد. زبانتو خوب کن تا در مقاطع تحصیلی بالاتر راحت باشی. در ضمن زبان خاصی برای کار با هوش مصنوعی لازم نیست ولی من سی++ و دلفی رو پیشنهاد میدم.

----------


## arta.nasiri

> سلام دوست عزیز
> درسته قبلا اینو پرسیدی ولی احساس کردم شاید جوابتو نگرفتی و جواب بهتری میخوای
> اگر کتابایی رو که به شما قبلا توصیه شده بخونی تا حدودی هوش مصنوعی رو میفهمی ولی الزاما اونو نمیتونی بکار ببری...چون کسانی هم که اونا رو به تو معرفی کردن نتونستن از این بیشتر پیش برن...
> "پس همیشه بپرس و خجالت نکش"
> 
> در ضمن پردازش تصویر خودش دنیاییه که نهایت نداره و داستانشم با هوش مصنوعی متفاوته.
> 
> برای بکار بردن این تکنیک ها باید تلاش کنی - اراده داشته باشی و شبها بی خوابی بکشی و در ضمن برو دنبال کتابهای لاتین و جدید. توی گوگل سرچ کنی چیزای خوبی گیرت میاد. زبانتو خوب کن تا در مقاطع تحصیلی بالاتر راحت باشی. در ضمن زبان خاصی برای کار با هوش مصنوعی لازم نیست ولی من سی++ و دلفی رو پیشنهاد میدم.


 
سلام

ممنون دوست عزیز.

بله من قبلا تو یه تاپیک این سوال رو کرده بود و الان دیدم شما تجربه دارین گفتم از شما هم این سوال رو بپرسم.

به هر حال از راهنماییت ممنونم

----------


## Sir.V65j

مشكل اصليش با 2 و 3 هست حتي ور‍ن آخر هم با عكس هايي كه خودتون توي ور‍ن اول گذاشته بودين مشكل 2 و 3 داره و 3 ها رو 2 مي خونه

----------


## 1485159

شما این برنامه رو با چه زبانی نوشتین؟

----------


## Sir.V65j

اونجوري كه من ديدم با دلفي نوشته شده بود.

----------


## golbafan

[quote=Sir.V65j;794116]مشكل اصليش با 2 و 3 هست حتي ور‍ن آخر هم با عكس هايي كه خودتون توي ور‍ن اول گذاشته بودين مشكل 2 و 3 داره و 3 ها رو 2 مي خونه[/quote


سلام
2 و 3 خیلی به هم شبیهن برای همین باید آموزش بیشتری بهش بدین

----------


## bahar009

سلام دوست عزیز 
پروژه درس پردازش تصویر من موضوعش همین بود.من اونجا با متلب برنامشو نوشتم و برای شناسایی پلاک از تبدیل هاف استفاده کردم.به این صورت که کل خطوط عمودی و افقی رو در تصویر پیدا می کردم و اونا رو پیمایش می کردم و مستطیلی که ابعادش به پلاک نزدیک تر بود رو استخراج میکردم.مشکل این برنامه که من نوشته بودم کند بودن اون بود.البته عکسهایی که به ما داده بودن همشون تقریبا از یک فاصله گرفته شده بودند و بنابراین ابعاد اون مستطیل تقریبا ثابت بود.برنامه شمارو که دیدم کنجکاو شدم بدونم چطوری کار میکنه؟البته اگه امکان داره.

----------


## golbafan

> سلام دوست عزیز 
> پروژه درس پردازش تصویر من موضوعش همین بود.من اونجا با متلب برنامشو نوشتم و برای شناسایی پلاک از تبدیل هاف استفاده کردم.به این صورت که کل خطوط عمودی و افقی رو در تصویر پیدا می کردم و اونا رو پیمایش می کردم و مستطیلی که ابعادش به پلاک نزدیک تر بود رو استخراج میکردم.مشکل این برنامه که من نوشته بودم کند بودن اون بود.البته عکسهایی که به ما داده بودن همشون تقریبا از یک فاصله گرفته شده بودند و بنابراین ابعاد اون مستطیل تقریبا ثابت بود.برنامه شمارو که دیدم کنجکاو شدم بدونم چطوری کار میکنه؟البته اگه امکان داره.


روند کار برنامه من خارج از حوصله درسهای دانشگاهی است

همونطور که دیدید این برنامه کاری به خود پلاک و شکل مربعش نداره و به دنبال اعدادی میگرده که در کنار هم تشکیل یک پلاک رو میدن 
برای همینه که در هر زاویه ای و در هر کجای تصویر پلاک رو میخونه (مثل یک انسان باهوش)

خیلی سریع اونارو پیدا میکنه و در تشخیص اینکه آیا پلاک رو پیدا کرده یا نه بیشتر از هوش مصنوعی استفاده میکنه تا پردازش تصویر (بر خلاف نرم افزار های حال حاضر دنیا) و چون با پردازش تصویر کار زیاده نداره سرعتش خیلی بالاست

----------


## bahar009

> در تشخیص اینکه آیا پلاک رو پیدا کرده یا نه بیشتر از هوش مصنوعی استفاده میکنه تا پردازش تصویر (بر خلاف نرم افزار های حال حاضر دنیا)


 ممنون از جوابتون.منظورتون از هوش مصنوعی شبکه عصبیه؟
پردازش تصویر شاخه ای از هوش مصنوعیه، منظورتون رو متوجه نمیشم که میگید بیشتر از AI استفاده کردید!

----------


## golbafan

يعني اينكه براي مكان يابي پلاك از پردازش تصوير استفاده نميشه چراكه باعث كند شدن رون شناسايي ميشه

----------


## BOB

> یعنی اینکه برای مکان یابی پلاک از پردازش تصویر استفاده نمیشه چراکه باعث کند شدن رون شناسایی میشه


سلام

احیانا منظور شما این نیست که از الگوریتمهای رایج Detection استفاده نکرده‌اید؟؟ چرا که هرگونه کار بر روی پیکسلها، رنگها، مختصات و یا هرچیز دیگر تصویر، در فیلد Image Processing قرار میگیرد (مگر اینکه فایل تصویر را به شکل باینری یا ASCII باز کرده باشید)

دوست عزیز اگر ممکن است، جهت افزایش بار علمی این تاپیک، توضیحات بیشتری در مورد الگوریتمها و ساختار نرم‌افزارتان بدهید. مثلا اینکه:

- از چه شبکه عصبی استفاده میکنید؟
- آیا از فریمورکها و پکیجهای آماده ANN موجود استفاده کرده‌اید یا که خودتان طراحی نموده‌اید؟
- مراحل کلی کار برنامه شما چیست؟ ترتیب مراحل و پردازشها؟
- ...

با تشکر

----------


## golbafan

> احیانا منظور شما این نیست که از الگوریتمهای رایج Detection استفاده نکرده‌اید؟؟ چرا که هرگونه کار بر روی پیکسلها، رنگها، مختصات و یا هرچیز دیگر تصویر، در فیلد Image Processing قرار میگیرد (مگر اینکه فایل تصویر را به شکل باینری یا ASCII باز کرده باشید)


دقیقا منظورم همینه (ابتدا از پیکسل ها استفاده میکردم ولی با توجه به نیاز سرعت های بالا این کارو کنار گذاشتم ولی به صورت باینری هم فایل رو باز نمیکنم چون نتونستم الگویی برای کار پیدا کنم)




> 1- از چه شبکه عصبی استفاده میکنید؟
> 2- آیا از فریمورکها و پکیجهای آماده ANN موجود استفاده کرده‌اید یا که خودتان طراحی نموده‌اید؟
> 3- مراحل کلی کار برنامه شما چیست؟ ترتیب مراحل و پردازشها؟


1- از سیستم Neuro-fuzzy استفاده شده
2- از FANN استفاده شده به علت opensource بودن و داشتن شبکه عصبی مورد نظر: http://leenissen.dk/fann/
3- مراحل
        الف- تبدیل عکس به بایت های golbafan : نوعی داده ابداعی به منظور افزایش سرعت
        ب- جستجو در بایت ها برای پیدا کردن مكان اعداد توسط سیستم فازی عصبی
        ج- استخراج بایت های بدست آمده و مقایسه با جدول بایت ها (داده کاوی)

----------


## arminz

سلام من پروژه پایان ترم لیسانسم پردازش تصویر ویدیو و شناسایی پلاک خودرو در تصاویر هست , می شه لطفا یک راهنمایی کنید که دقیقا باید چکار کنم ؟ ( البته به غیر از اینکه بگید کتاب های گنزالس رو بخونم و کار با مطلب رو یاد بگیرم , یک توضیح کلی و کار بردی لطفا )

----------


## golbafan

يعني چطوري بايد بگم؟

منظورتون اينه كه كليه الگوريتم هاي مورد نظر رو بگم؟ كه خيلي وقت گيره
الگوريتم خودمم كه از نظر اساتيد شما قابل فهم و قابل قبول نيست
ولي به هر حال براي شروع بايد پردازش تصوير رو بدونيد.
ثانيا بايد بتونيد پلاك و اعداد اون رو استخراج كنيد و مثلا سياه و سفيدش كنيد تا بشه راحت تر اونو به شبكه عصبي آموزش داد.
حالا بعد از آموزش به شبكه عصبي اگر دوباره تصويري به اون بديد كه مشابه به يكي از تصاوير آموزش ديده باشه 
جواب خواهيد گرفت...

موفق باشيد

----------


## hr_joyande

سلام 
خسته نباشی واقعا کارت درسته
ییه سوا داشتم اگه بهم جواب بدی ممنون میشیم
من میخوام کار با ocr رو شروع کنم (کار خوندن نوشته عکس و تبدیل به متن)
هرچهقدر دنبال این موضوع گشتم چیزه درستی گیرم نیومده . میشه راهنماییم کنی که کار رو از کجا شروع کنم

----------


## golbafan

> سلام 
> خسته نباشی واقعا کارت درسته
> ییه سوا داشتم اگه بهم جواب بدی ممنون میشیم
> من میخوام کار با ocr رو شروع کنم (کار خوندن نوشته عکس و تبدیل به متن)
> هرچهقدر دنبال این موضوع گشتم چیزه درستی گیرم نیومده . میشه راهنماییم کنی که کار رو از کجا شروع کنم


شبیه خواندن پلاک میمونه
مهمترین بخشش جداسازی حروف و کلماته

عکس رو سیاه و سفید میکنی
 کلمه ها رو (سیاه) از داخل زمینه سفید جدا میکنی
حروف کلمه ها رو جدا میکنی(پیچیده ترین بخش)
بعد با یک دیتا مینینگ میتونی جواب بگیری

----------


## مصطفی ساتکی

البته به این سادگی که جناب golbafan فرمودن نیست چطور تصویر threshold بگیری چطور چرخش تصویر رو تا 360 درجه بدست بیاری .چه عملیات مورفولوژی رو استفاده کنی .چطور layout صفحه ورودی رو تشخیص بدی.چطور جدول و تصویر و بارکد رو شناسایی کنی.از چه Classification استفاده کنی و پس از اون چطور الگوهاتو train کنی از چه شبکه ای استفاده کنی و شبکت ocon باشه یا acon یا ترکیبی از این 2 . و توپولوژی شبکه به چه صورتی باشه و هزاران (و) دیگه

----------


## reza.sky

سلام ممنون از برنامه تون اگه میشه سورس اون رو بذارین تو سایت .

----------


## golbafan

> البته به این سادگی که جناب golbafan فرمودن نیست چطور تصویر threshold بگیری چطور چرخش تصویر رو تا 360 درجه بدست بیاری .چه عملیات مورفولوژی رو استفاده کنی .چطور layout صفحه ورودی رو تشخیص بدی.چطور جدول و تصویر و بارکد رو شناسایی کنی.از چه Classification استفاده کنی و پس از اون چطور الگوهاتو train کنی از چه شبکه ای استفاده کنی و شبکت ocon باشه یا acon یا ترکیبی از این 2 . و توپولوژی شبکه به چه صورتی باشه و هزاران (و) دیگه



چقدر سخت میگیری برادر

اینطوری که طرف پشیمون میشه از سوالش

----------


## مصطفی ساتکی

سلام آقای golbafan.
اول بایستی از مقدمات پردازش تصویر شروع کنه تا برسه به یک OCR واقعی .من که خدایی خودم دقیقاً 8 ساله برای OCR به صورت پاره وقت زحمت کشیدم .یه برنامه واقعی با یک Application ساده بسیار متفاوته و کارهای پیچیده برای انجام داره

----------


## golbafan

> سلام آقای golbafan.
> اول بایستی از مقدمات پردازش تصویر شروع کنه تا برسه به یک OCR واقعی .من که خدایی خودم دقیقاً 8 ساله برای OCR به صورت پاره وقت زحمت کشیدم .یه برنامه واقعی با یک Application ساده بسیار متفاوته و کارهای پیچیده برای انجام داره


فرمایش شما درسته

اما فکر کردم ایشون میخوان یک کار مقدماتی بکنن برای همین...

----------


## golbafan

سلام
دانلود نسخه قابل نصب

http://rapidshare.com/files/25558111...paip2final.rar

----------


## mrali.jalali

با سلام
میخاستم چند تا منبع راهبردی برای تشخیص پلاک بهم معرفی کنید
موضوع پروژم تشخیص پلاکه

----------


## iman909

سلام به همه دوستان. من ترم آخر لیسانسم. پروژه پایان دورم تشخیص پلاک خودرو هستش. نیاز به پایگاه داده دارم. کسی میتونه کمکم کنه؟ اگه آره لطفا بهم ایمیل بزنین.
iman_909@yahoo.com

----------


## mahdij

omidvaram zodtar nahaei beshe,manzooram ineke beshe vasl kard be dorbin ipcamera

----------


## ALIMALEK

سلام
خسته نباشی مهندس
این برنامه رو با چه زبانی و در چه محیطی نوشتی ؟
قسمت تشخیص محل پلاک رو میشه با مطلب نوشت؟
ممنون.

----------


## golbafan

برنامه تشخیص پلاک نهایی شده و قابل کار با انواع دوربین میباشد
میتوانید از اینجا دانلود کنید:  http://golbafan.webs.com
در صورت نیاز تماس بگیرید
قیمت ماژول از 4 تا 15 میلیون تومان است

----------


## omid3g

با سلام 
ممنون از شما یی که دارید در عرصه ی پردازش تصویر و بینایی ماشین کار میکنید 
انشاالله همیشه موفق باشید.

----------


## parham2000

از اين سايت که نميشه چيزي دانلود کرد !!!!! کو لينک دانلود !!!!!!!
يه شماره اي .... آدرسي ..... چيزي ..... چجوري باهات تماس بگيريم !!!! ؟؟؟؟

----------


## goldpower

سلام
لینک دانلود از کار افتاده . لطفا دوباره اپلود کنید.

----------


## goldpower

> سلام
> دانلود نسخه قابل نصب
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/25558111...paip2final.rar


سلام
لینک دانلود از کار افتاده . لطفا دوباره اپلود کنید.

----------


## ayub_coder

کو لینک دانلودش؟ تو سایت هم لینکی پیدا نکردم؟

----------


## majnoone_leili

مهندس جان کجا رفتی شما پیدات نیست
منتظر جوابت هستیم

----------


## mohsen_frn

سلام میشه بگید با چه زبان برنامه نویسی وچطور نوشته شده؟

----------


## golbafan

سلام به سایت زیر مراجعه کرده و دموی جدید را دانلود کنید

http://golbafan.webs.com

----------


## ariasaki

درود
من می خوستم بدونم چرا از یک دوربین مستقیم در برنامت استفاده نمی کنی؟
ولی کارت عالی بود :تشویق:

----------


## ariasaki

با جاوا هم میشه این کارو کرد؟

----------


## mehdi_2013

برنامه شما جالبه موفق باشید

----------


## کامبیز اسدزاده

جالبه ! ولی میدونید کاربردش شاید زیاد نباشه چون همچین چیزایی همین الانشم هستند.
سعی کنید بر اساس همین ایده و فناوری که به کار بردین سیستم های نرم افزاری جدیدی رو تولید کنید که وجود ندارند !

----------


## golbafan

> جالبه ! ولی میدونید کاربردش شاید زیاد نباشه چون همچین چیزایی همین الانشم هستند.
> سعی کنید بر اساس همین ایده و فناوری که به کار بردین سیستم های نرم افزاری جدیدی رو تولید کنید که وجود ندارند !



مهم اینه که هنوز قروش داره

----------


## ahmad330

بزرگوار شما تمام راههای ارتباطی به خودت رو بستی
یه شماره تماس بد نیست از خودت بذاری

----------


## hadi-dindat

ما قبلا زمان دانشگاه یدونه هوش مصنوعی برای ان کار اوکی کرده بودیم با متلب.  طبق سیستم عصبی
جواب برای 3 لایه هم تا 86 درصد درست بود.

----------

